# new addon for KubeSolver



## Alexander (Jul 11, 2020)

Here i have made a addon GUI for Kubesolver. This is the first release for you all to check it out.
Still have to do a few things to make all the commands work for now the init_to_current_state is not working yet.

What you can do with the addon is:

make the in.txt file
solve / recontruct / solve two phase
set -n
set -d
set -da
set gen
edges
corners
add edges orientation
add corners orientation
add corners permutation
add edges
add corners
add f2l
Things to do:

init_to_current_state

Here you can find the file in the blog download section: aKS v0.9


----------

